# Where to Buy Bromeliads Online?



## Percularis (Mar 22, 2011)

Is there anywhere online that I can pick from a large assortment of bromeliads? They don't need to be a certain size, they'll go into a greenhouse so space isn't really an issue. I just don't want something that is 3" across to show up and I pay $10 for it. Is there anywhere with a good selection and fair prices and larger plants? Otherwise I guess I'll have to go to Home Depot...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Tropical Plantz

DB member Bonnie Loraine

www.michaelsbromeliads.com: Home


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

and dont forget eBay


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

BromeliadsNSuch.com, Tropiflora, Any of the Vendors here, Andy's Orchids.

To name a few.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Glass Box Tropicals - Terrarium Plants, Poison Dart Frogs, Terrarium Supplies and Micro Feeders

Mike is a great guy.


----------



## Percularis (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks guys! I like the look of the ones at Tropical Plantz, the prices seem okay too. Also, I was wondering which species of brom are the ones that produce the flowers often. On listings online, I don't see any pictures of the flowers, but at places like Home Depot they all have flowers on them. Any ideas?

I'm thinking about getting started in broms to make the GH look more full, right now I'm growing Nepenthes as a hobby.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

When Bromeliads flower that is the end of their life, they are on a downward slide and starting to produce pups. They all flower, the ones you see at Home Depot or Lowes are most likely not Neoregelia which is what most dart frog people look for. You may want to look more at Billbergias which have much showier flowers if you are looking for something pretty.


----------



## mkitchen (Dec 31, 2012)

therizman2 said:


> When Bromeliads flower that is the end of their life, they are on a downward slide and starting to produce pups. They all flower, the ones you see at Home Depot or Lowes are most likely not Neoregelia which is what most dart frog people look for. You may want to look more at Billbergias which have much showier flowers if you are looking for something pretty.


Gotta love the classiness of Mike who comes to this thread to drop information and not shill his site. Definitely check out Glass Box Tropicals now.


----------



## asunderco (Apr 4, 2011)

I'd love to see you start a new thread with some pictures of your greenhouse and of your pitcher plants. 

I also agree with Blue_Pumilio, and others in this thread.



Blue_Pumilio said:


> Glass Box Tropicals - Terrarium Plants, Poison Dart Frogs, Terrarium Supplies and Micro Feeders
> 
> Mike is a great guy.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

frogparty said:


> Tropical Plantz
> 
> DB member Bonnie Loraine
> 
> www.michaelsbromeliads.com: Home


I agree 100% with you. I've heard great things from all listed.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

frogparty said:


> Tropical Plantz
> 
> DB member Bonnie Loraine
> 
> www.michaelsbromeliads.com: Home


Just finished helping Bonnie planting several bromeliads last weekend - tons and tons of broms in her yard. I've gotten plants from all 3 vendors and they are great. What I like about Bonnie though is she'll show you the plants you are purchasing.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Michael's will always be my 1st choice... but you have to know what you want already, since ordering off the collection sheet is daunting if you dont. You CAN always reference Bromeliad Encyclopedia - Florida Council of Bromeliad Societies for picture references though. Or have Michael pick out a selection for you


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Whatever you do, it is always best to start with young plants. The plants you see at Home Depot and Lowes are "finished" plants--meaning they are mature and in bloom. These will not adjust well to vivaria. However, you can get a couple and grow them as houseplants or in a greenhouse, and wait for them to pup. When 1/3 the size of the mom plant, these can be removed and used elsewhere.

I use Michael's and Black Jungle, but all the vendors recommended here--Michael's, Tropiflora, Bonnie, the Rizman, Black Jungle, Josh, NE Herp, etc.-- have a variety of large pups and offsets, suitable for planting in tanks. Just tell them the size of your tank, and they will hook you up.


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

It's frustrating shopping for broms. No one source has all of the varieties I want to order ( except for michaels, but I refuse to order from them because they do not have an online store. Emailing them a list is inconvenient).


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

They only have a few employees, thus why when there are conferences they are closed because no one is left there to do much but water and take care of the plants. With a collection the size of his, just the upkeep is a lot of work. Setting up a website and keeping up with inventory is a lot of work. With a place that size probably a couple full time people which would dramatically increase the price of his broms.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Trey said:


> It's frustrating shopping for broms. No one source has all of the varieties I want to order ( except for michaels, but I refuse to order from them because they do not have an online store. Emailing them a list is inconvenient).


More for me! I find Michael to be extremely gracious, and often has broms NOT LISTED in his extensive collection that hes willing to sell. I just got a few new Lisa Vin Zant crosses from him that arent listed, because I asked for them. 

Also, for new brom collectors unsure as to what will be suitable for vivs, and wanting a grab bag of stuff, Michael will put great packages together


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

Ill send him an email. I guess I'm just a fan of instant gratification.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Trey said:


> Ill send him an email. I guess I'm just a fan of instant gratification.


Michael really is a friendly, honest man, Trey (not that you other growers are not!) And he does understand what we are trying to do here. You are aware you can download his list from his site?

Some of his plants (except the Cryptanthus, from Josh and still growing strong):


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Remember too, that a lot of other bromeliad resellers get their pups in bulk from Michael and then retag, up the price, and sell out to the consumer.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

I want to clarify, though, that I am not disparaging other vendors or growers--I have gotten nice plants from Black Jungle, Josh and Tropiflora. And Bonnie's plants look great--I am just not a neo head (and I've never seen her at East Coast shows)... 

So--my saying that Michael is cool does not imply that others ain't cool!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Something that places like Tropical Plantz and Tropiflora really excell at is giving you all the info up front- pics, size of plant at maturity, etc etc. Very helpful for many, and I have only excellent things to say about them.


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

Just wanted to update this and say that I just got an order in from Michael. He was awesome to deal with! I told him what I was looking for in the broms and told him to use his best judgement. He put together a fantastic package for me at a fair price, FAR exceeding my expectations in fact. I would definitely reccomend him. 

Thank you to those who talked me into giving it a shot.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Trey are you aware Michael has over fourteen greenhouses? One of them is a quarter of a football field. As many plants that are on his list, he has just as many NOT listed. Its just him, his wife, and two workers. He selects, pulls, washes and ships the plants all himself. Incidentally he works seven days a week. 

Im glad you made an order with him. His plants are top notch. If it ain't perfect, he ain't sellin it.


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

That truly is amazing. Will definitely be ordering more from him soon. I even called him to let him know how happy I was with the order. In my mind there is no other place to go for broms from this point forward. 

Now if I could only find somewhere with that kind of pricing on mini orchids I'd be set haha!


----------

